# Oliva Serie G Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Oliva Serie G Maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

11/29/2009: Purchased from sampler pack. Stored at 68% rh for 2 months in cello wrapper. Nothing special about pre-light aroma (hints of chocolate(...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie G Torpedo Maduro Cigar Review - Oliva Serie G Maduro


----------

